# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  avast! antirootkit tool (standalone)

## psw

Вышла очередная бета отдельного от Аваста (standalone) антируткита 0.9.6, построенная на технологии GMER.
Доступна по адресу http://files.avast.com/files/beta/aswar.exe
Исправлены ошибочная ругань на ключи реестра на национальных языках, несколько мелочей в интерфейсе, улучшена работа под Vista SP1 и Windows 2008 Server.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Veterwar

А поновее что то есть?

----------


## Erekle

(Верно сомневается в честности autorun.inf пройзводства вакцинатора Панды, что оно имеет умышленно неверные файловые атрибуты.)

----------


## ИЛЬЯLOST

КЛЮЧ СКОЛЬКО СТОИТ?

----------


## Matias

О каком ключе вы говорите? Avast Antirootkit Tool распространяется бесплатно.

----------

